# clunky Mad dog HD

## kayve

OK I got a nice static shunt now, but I have a feeling that old habits of swapping barebones HDs, 6 of them between two laptops, one IDE and one SATA, without making sure microelectronics conducted by squamous epithelia wouldn't induce the 33% incidence of strange behavior of HDs.  One is dual booting FreeBSD 6.2 and a mangled Uncle Bill, if I am not mistaken, and the other fired up and magic smoke making scary noises that would surely menance any exceedingly mellow chihuahua but nonetheless managing to meet most expectations:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kayve-gentoo emerges # uname -a
> 
> Linux kayve-gentoo 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Apr 9 03:09:09 PDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Both this HD and the FB6.2 make exceedingly macroscopic rattles, and additionally, this Gentoo2.6.32-r7 right now really seems to be pushing it's cooling mechanisms to the limit, with a nonstop purr giving my lap a massage right now.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kayve-gentoo emerges # dmesg | more
> 
> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
> ...

----------

